# Installazione stampante USB (HP C4180) [RISOLTO]

## mrl4n

Sto cercando di installare una photosmart c4180 e per questo motivo ho configurato e ricompilato il kernel che all'avvio mi rileva la stampante (fin qui tutto bene).

Accedo a KDE e tramite il centro di controllo cerco di aggiungere la suddetta.

Seleziono la stampante dalla lista, procedo con l'installazione. Mi vengono chiesti i driver; scarico dal sito HP il file e recupero "hplip-3.9.4b.run" che se seleziono il programma d'installazione mi dice "formato driver sbagliato".

Provo a lanciare direttamente il file e un messaggio mi avvisa che se salvo un file binario otterrò un file corrotto...

Come dovrei comportarmi?Last edited by mrl4n on Tue May 12, 2009 5:59 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lucapost

Quando collego una nuova stampante al mio notebook, avvio cups:

```
eselect rc restart cupsd
```

accedo a http://localhost:631, clicco sul menù Administration, clicco su Find New Printers.

Se non riesco a farla funzionare al primo colpo, incomincio a cercare su google il driver da utilizzare.

----------

## mrl4n

Ottimo grazie, vado subito a vedere!

Edit: pare che per la mia stampante esista questo file "hplip-3.9.4b.run" che se eseguo mi avvia un processo di installazione automatico che mi chiede quale sia la mia distro senza includere gentoo...posso procedere con questo sistema? le scelte possibili sono le seguenti:

0     Mepis

1     Debian

2     SUSE Linux

3     Mandriva Linux

4     Fedora

5     Red Hat

6     Red Hat Enterprise Linux

7     Ubuntu

8     PCLinuxOS

9     Linux Mint

10    gOS

11    IGOS

12    Boss

Posso provarne una per una, ma se qualcuno sa già  quale devo scegliere, evito di incasinarmi il sistema...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

```
# emerge -av net-print/hplip
```

Io i driver per la mia hp li ho installati così, poi ho configurato il tutto tramite l'interfaccia web di cups ( http://localhost:631 )

Installare roba senza usare emerge non è in genere una buona idea.

----------

## mrl4n

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -av net-print/hplip
> ```
> ...

 

Avevo un leggero sospetto, però d'altronde i miei ancora possono essere impressioni molto sbagliate per la pochissima esperienza...grazie   :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

per facilitare una futura ricerca, consiglio di editare il titolo del thread indicando il modello della stampante.

----------

## mrl4n

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -av net-print/hplip
> ```
> ...

 

L'interfaccia web l'avevo già aperta, ma anche dopo aver fatto l'emerge che mi hai indicato, tra i modelli disponibili, il mio non compare comunque...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Un sospetto mi assale...deve essere per forza una stampante di rete?

----------

## mrl4n

Da un'infinità di ricerche sul web ho verificato che la mia stampante è supportata da HPLIP che viene fornito con il proprio installer oppure utilizzato in modo manuale 

```
sh nome del file
```

.

Potrei cambiare la stampante, ma vorrei anche sapere prima i possibili problemi di una installazione extra-emerge.

----------

## Onip

per prima cosa prova ad emergere hplip in versione ~, magari la stabile non è abbastanza recente. poi, dall'interfaccia web di cups vai in amministrazione -> aggiungi stampante e in dispositivo scegli quello che rispecchia la tua. Io ho re-installato la mia hp deskjet 5150 usb proprio la settimana scorsa in questo modo.

----------

## djinnZ

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> possibili problemi di una installazione extra-emerge

 devastazione completa del sistema di stampa al punto da essere costretto a rimuovere manualmente tutti i file collegati (esperienza vissuta con driver spl samsung/xerox) ma anche sostituzione di qualche libreria di base con versioni più vecchie e conseguente blocco completo del sistema. Questo non vale solo per gentoo ma per qualsiasi altra distribuzione.

Troppe volte questi pseudo driver sono realizzati in modo approssimativo e maldestro. *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Potrei cambiare la stampante

 Se è per boicottare questa pratica idiota (economicamente il rilascio "closed" dei driver è giustificato, nel senso che non comporta un autentico danno economico rispetto al rilascio "open", solo dalla programmazione stretta dell'obsolescenza o dalla produzione in cessione di tecnologia piuttosto che in appalto, tutte pratiche in ogni caso assai discutibili) fai bene ma in ogni caso se leggi qui è supportata da un pezzo.

Al massimo prova a ricompilare cups & C (di sicuro verifica come è impostato e con quali use flag) perchè il driver che vorresti scaricare non è altro che hplip installato di default da gentoo.

----------

## mrl4n

Grazie...nonostante dopo l'aggiornamento di CUPS e HPLIP non mi ha permesso di scegliere il modello esatto (e per questo motivo non mi permette di acquisire con lo scanner), ho stampato una pagina di prova e una pagina internet...pare funzionare.

----------

## djinnZ

hai aggiunto la use scanner ed installato sane-backends?

Se non hai volgia di installarti tutti i maledetti ppd puoi sempre scaricare quello che fa al caso tuo ed installarlo manualmente (cosa assai più comoda).

Puoi postare l'output di emerge -pv cups sane hplip?

----------

## mrl4n

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> hai aggiunto la use scanner ed installato sane-backends?
> 
> Se non hai volgia di installarti tutti i maledetti ppd puoi sempre scaricare quello che fa al caso tuo ed installarlo manualmente (cosa assai più comoda).
> 
> Puoi postare l'output di emerge -pv cups sane hplip?

 

No...  :Embarassed: 

```
emerge -pv cups sane hplip

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sane".
```

Edit: aggiunto la USE installato sane-backends, rifatto l'emerge HPLIP, provato Xsane; funziona solo da root ma funziona. GRAZIE  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: aggiunto la USE installato sane-backends, rifatto l'emerge HPLIP, provato Xsane; funziona solo da root ma funziona. GRAZIE 

 

credo tu debba aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo scanner

----------

## mrl4n

L'avevo già aggiunto, ma quando apro Xsane da utente mi dice "no devices available"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Onip

perchè la modifica dei gruppi diventi effettiva devi almeno fare logout\login col tuo utente, l'hai fatto?

```
$ groups 

tty lp wheel uucp audio cdrom dialout www video games cdrw usb users scanner plugdev ppp samba sshusers

```

Questi sono i miei e il mio scanner funziona da utente

----------

## mrl4n

L'ho fatto più di una volta...ma se controllo i gruppi esistenti non lo trovo

```
# groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy dialout tape video
```

Quindi la mia soluzione è capire perchè 

```
# gpasswd -a <utente> scanner
```

 non mi aggiunge nulla...

Edit: ho eseguito un aggiornamento completo 

```
# emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

 e la cosa mi ha sconvolto diverse impostazioni, ma ora per quanto dal pannello vedo la stampante come modello diverso (deskjet 1.3 invece di photosmart c4180), funziona sia da stampante che da scanner per il root e per l'utente...anche se non capisco perchè utilizzano due versioni di cups diverse.

----------

